# Koo Koo Kar



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

This was a rare car that I picked up on ebay, it had lots of glue and lots of pieces that came apart in the mail. It is not perfect but I am glad to have it on my shelf.
thanks for looking. There is a couple more pics of it on photobucket.
Russell


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

haha thats so cute! I really like the moose


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

the moose is loose!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, it's certainly, uh, unique. Looks like something Tom Daniel hallucinated on LSD. :freak:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Tom Daniel designs are what I usually build, but this one is a John Bogosian. He did several others along this same style, and a couple , like the Depth Charger are going to be rereleased later this year.
Russell


----------

